# OKC Pro Power Equipment | 2 Day Sale (March 10-11)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

For the OKC guys, I just got an email from Pro Power Equipment (I bought my Tru-Cut from them) that said they are having a sale this weekend. Looks like it includes 20% Echo/Shindaiwa and 15% off Stihl. Might be worth checking out if you were planning on buying something this year - it's hard to find that stuff priced below MAP.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

That's a great deal! They have the backpack I was wanting to get in stock but I'm on call this weekend... Red what are you doing?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I can pick it up for you, just let me know.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> I can pick it up for you, just let me know.


Thanks buddy, although 20% off is intriguing I'd be saving the same amount of money as the tank of gas would cost to get me down there and back. I'll give my money to the local Echo dealer they've always treated me good in the past.


----------

